# Added this sign to my car. Wish I'd done something like this years ago! (obviously not self-driving)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

So I was reading some comments somewhere and someone jokingly said, to put a car in training sticker on a Tesla... Hold my Beer!

I whipped this up and 3D printed it. I've got to work out the right material so that it won't melt but I've been putting it in the rear window (and remembering to take it out when I get where I am going for now)
And it's been great! People stay the hell away from me. They give me plenty of room for lane changes as well. It's been fantastic. 

If you are interested in printing this you can find it here: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3899113


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Well I wish I had done this months ago! People give me mad space now. I watch people read the sign and then drop back 4 car lengths. It's awesome. Makes lane changes even easier.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Two different model 3's in the area have custom plates with variations of "No Hands" and HndFre" or something similar to that


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> Two different model 3's in the area have custom plates with variations of "No Hands" and HndFre" or something similar to that


I have ON AP... not many people get it yet tho.


----------



## LakeWorthB (Mar 16, 2019)

ibgeek said:


> So I was reading some comments somewhere and someone jokingly said, to put a car in training sticker on a Tesla... Hold my Beer!
> 
> I whipped this up and 3D printed it. I've got to work out the right material so that it won't melt but I've been putting it in the rear window (and remembering to take it out when I get where I am going for now)
> And it's been great! People stay the hell away from me. They give me plenty of room for lane changes as well. It's been fantastic.
> ...


Any pics of it installed?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

LakeWorthB said:


> Any pics of it installed?


I'll get some in the next day or two. Because I'm using PLA I need to remove it from the car after every drive so it doesn't melt. Up against the glass there are not too many 3D printed materials that can handle the heat. Looking for options though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ibgeek said:


> I'll get some in the next day or two. Because I'm using PLA I need to remove it from the car after every drive so it doesn't melt. Up against the glass there are not too many 3D printed materials that can handle the heat. Looking for options though.


do you not use COHP? I have a few PLA things that have been in my car for the last year, with no warping or otherwise weirdness.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> do you not use COHP? I have a few PLA things that have been in my car for the last year, with no warping or otherwise weirdness.


Not sure what COHP is. I've tried PETG. Most of the time that's enough but because this item is pressed directly against the rear glass it gets MUCH hotter than something sitting inside the car space. My car was about 140F inside the other day but the glass was showing nearly 200F.

I'd love to hear more. Please PM me so that we don't get in trouble for going off topic.

Regards,
Tony


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

COHP - Cabin Over Heat Protection. Will keep the AC on while you are away to keep the temp in the car from not getting above 105 degrees.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

GDN said:


> COHP - Cabin Over Heat Protection. Will keep the AC on while you are away to keep the temp in the car from not getting above 105 degrees.


Ah thought you were talking about 3D printing since I was talking about PLA. I don't use COHP as it would essentially be on all the time where I live during the summer.


----------

